# Lincoln Stock Doctor or Vectorvest? Which is best?



## Luciana (24 September 2016)

Hello to anyone who can help me.

I am currently trialling Lincoln Stock Doctor and Vectorvest. My question is whether you have advice on which is a better product to buy for someone who is just starting in the stock investment market. Cost is $1600 vs $600 per annum.  Any comments greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Luciana


----------



## galumay (24 September 2016)

Luciana said:


> Hello to anyone who can help me.
> 
> I am currently trialling Lincoln Stock Doctor and Vectorvest. My question is whether you have advice on which is a better product to buy for someone who is just starting in the stock investment market. Cost is $1600 vs $600 per annum.  Any comments greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...




Save the money towards your investments and also some books. Learn to do your own research, then you will be in a far better position than paying someone else for advice that is probably going to cost more than its worth - and you will never be fully confident in because you wont understand what the process is.


----------

